# Help with bobcat hide needed



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got my bobcat pelt back from a friends freezer (was shot just over a year ago, skinned and put in the freezer). I would like to preserve the hide for display on my edenpure heater in the living room, however I am completely new to fur handling. Hence why I had a friend skin it for me... I am thawing the hide now and was told I should salt the skin on the inside of it. Do I need to tan the hide or can I just let it dry out? Also is tanning the hide tough? as in is it something feseable for a first timer to do if I purchase a tanning kit? I know a bobcat is a trophy of a lifetime in my area and I do not want to mess it up, Too bad I didnt have some jackrabbits or coyotes to practice on first.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

There are several different ways to preserve the pelt, I suggest taking it to a taxidermist and have it sent in with his hides to be tanned. This will give you the best results and it will stay soft. Alot of the do it yourself stuff the hide will get stiff. If storing it for a little while salt the hide and roll it up overnight to let all the fluid drain .


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

+1 on the taxidermist


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

+1 on the taxidermist also. I tried once on a bobcat and all the hair fell out! I would like to try it again, but I'm definitely practice on something else first


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would just flesh it, stretch it & dry it and ship it to Moyles. http://www.moytown.com

$27 is a steal of a deal for a professional tan. Your local taxidermist will just send it to them anyway and mark it up 2-5x to you.

Not trying to take business away from the taxidermists by any means. If you need help fleshing. stretching, drying, etc then by all means - use them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just reread your post - by all means use the taxi if you're not comfortable with it. I had someone else help me with my first couple of cats because I had no idea what I was doing. The thought of screwing them up just tore me up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Chris-------for 27 bucks save yourself all the head achs and a crappy job-----send to *

*Moyle Mink & Fur*

*374 South 600 West*

*Heyburn,ID---------83336*

* www.moyle.net--------- *

*# 866-tan-furs*


----------

